# Just a quick question



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

can i just put regular sand for my hedgie to play in / for his dig box?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd suggest against it, especially since you have a male hedgie. Sand can get in eyes and private parts and cause irritations or problems, and this could be a big problem with the penile sheath with a male.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

So I've heard but the poor guy loves to dig. what else can I substitute it for?


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

Fleece strips in a box or other wise safe container.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

You can use polished stones too- large-ish ones. Brillo loves to push the rocks around, especially when there are hidden mealies! :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you take the large igloo at a store, flip it over and fill with fleece strips, it'll entertain them for hours.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! definitly going to try the igloo/fleece idea!


----------

